# Storing Seeds?



## UCanDoIt (Sep 26, 2009)

I just received 5 Fem Wonder Women and 10 Bubblicious.

I plan on starting the WW for my first round of indoor...how long will the Bublicious be good for and how do I store them? Right now they are in a wallet in the little bag they came in, stashed in my safe.

BTW...they came from Nirvana, if that helps?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello   Friend...You  can  store  beans  for  long  term  storage  by  simply  placeing  the  beans  in  a  35mm  film container...place  a  desicant pak,  or some  grains  of  rice  in  with  them  and  place  in  the  crisper  in  fridge..will  stay  viabble  for  years...Hope  this  help..and  good  sollection


take care  and  be  safe


----------



## Droopy Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello   Friend...You  can  store  beans  for  long  term  storage  by  simply  placeing  the  beans  in  a  35mm  film container...place  a  desicant pak,  or some  grains  of  rice  in  with  them  and  place  in  the  crisper  in  fridge..will  stay  viabble  for  years...Hope  this  help..and  good  sollection
> 
> 
> take care  and  be  safe



+1 on the fridge, but DO NOT freeze.

Above freezing and below like 45* (not sure on the upper), they go into like a suspended animation and will store for years, in a dry airtight container.

DD


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 1, 2009)

tight film container or even a cool dry place in a container and sure they all wont pop but ive had a good run with seed up to 10 years doing it this way


----------

